

Opscode: Scale with automation, not elbow grease. - mikecane
http://www.opscode.com/

======
0bfusct3
The problem with opscode is that it still does take work to scale due to
applications needing to be reconfigured in order to allow multiple servers
(and this is the main issue with scaling: work). Currently I'm working on a
very very similar project that does almost exactly what opscode does but it
scales with zero configuration (where's my 11 million) meaning you could
simply create an instance with your normal 1 server configuration and when the
time comes scale to as many you want with no changes whatsoever. Maybe opscode
does this as well.

~~~
fictorial
Where can I read about your project?

------
scorchin
What's everyone's experience of Chef vs. Puppet? I've just started learning
Puppet and I'm wondering how much of a benefit Chef would be in conjunction
with Puppet.

